# Crickets breeding in house



## greengirl (Sep 1, 2011)

errrm so I have a little kricket keeper box that's currently keeping my silent crickets for me leo, but i'm still kinda getting used to it and a couple have got out of the box and are now currently somewhere in my room :S
Is this likely to cause any problems? Or will they just die? please tell me they dont feed off dust - they'd be living forever here :L


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you have silent Crickets and no house crickets (Acheta domesticus), than they will not breed and just die some times.


----------



## Daz4311 (Sep 18, 2011)

sometimes!!!!!dont tell me they can breed if they get loose in the home!!!!:gasp:


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You might see them walk around now and then. Just be ready with something to re-capture them with to speed up their removal.


----------



## greengirl (Sep 1, 2011)

GlassWalker said:


> You might see them walk around now and then. Just be ready with something to re-capture them with to speed up their removal.


Okai will do, can i just chuck them out in the garden or something?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Up to you. If you can get them back in the keeper you can reuse them later. I've set some free before but that's because I have used ant poison on my floor in the past and was worried they might have picked some up.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

put down some egg boxes with a bit of food under and check regularly


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

borrow a cat

or

get some cricket traps

or 

change your leo to mealworms


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Sticky cockroach traps, I have a small hole in one of my monitor vivs somewhere that I am yet to find, I get about 100 crickets escape a month (or more) I have cockroach traps and I catch 95% of them. Go on ebay, I paid £2 for 6 traps


----------



## greengirl (Sep 1, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> borrow a cat
> 
> or
> 
> ...


My cat is a rigth lazy old man 
My leo doesn't like mealies
will look into the traps though, thanks  :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got some roach traps from the poundshop to catch the stragglers, my cats are useless too :blush:


----------

